# Sticky  Common Issues and Fixes for 2014-2015 Cruze Diesel



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Good stuff, diesel. Thanks for sharing. You're totally blazing the trail for the rest of us CTD owners.

About that intercooler pipe. I've looked at that closely on mine. It appears to be a glued plastic assembly, and not a very sturdy one, either. I might consider replacing that at say, 100k. Seems like a cheap way to prevent hosing up the sensors downstream if it lets go.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Good thing I don't have any of that stuff of my car anymore to give me problems &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56841;. Nice write up too


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Jdrury15 said:


> Good thing I don't have any of that stuff of my car anymore to give me problems &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56841;. Nice write up too


You removed the turbocharger and intercooler????


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> You removed the turbocharger and intercooler????


LOL

Minor discrepancy, my intercooler pipe broke/loosend? at 450 miles. Should add continued driving will cause DPF to plug up and eventually lead to engine shut down (I made it to dealer just in time, got those messages after 20miles of rolling coal down the interstate haha).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Worth mentioning that, as far as I know (based on mine and others' experiences), the NOx #2 code will not cause a countdown to speed limitation, or affect the vehicle's running in anyway. It's like a post-cat O2 sensor in a gas engine. It'll throw a code, but won't reduce power.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I made some updates - please let me know if i missed anything.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> I made some updates - please let me know if i missed anything.


Looks like you've got the same part number listed for both EGT2 and EGT3 in the P20E4 paragraph.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Looks like you've got the same part number listed for both EGT2 and EGT3 in the P20E4 paragraph.


Oops, I see that now. Can you (or anybody) help me with the right p/n?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Oops, I see that now. Can you (or anybody) help me with the right p/n?


Not totally sure which is which, but this is what Rock Auto shows.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will add an update that there is an issue with the part numbers until it gets sorted out.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> Oops, I see that now. Can you (or anybody) help me with the right p/n?





MP81 said:


> Not totally sure which is which, but this is what Rock Auto shows.





diesel said:


> I will add an update that there is an issue with the part numbers until it gets sorted out.


If you go to the sensor number and location thread, it's been sorted out and those numbers are now correct. I had started that thread using the RockAuto catalog info mentioned above, after which we noticed the discrepancy between their part numbers and the ones on several dealer work orders for EGT3 (reversing the part numbers for EGT2 and EGT3). During a repair to his vehicle, Danny5 photographed the part number from his factory-installed EGT2 to verify the correct numbers, and I updated the post accordingly there. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-emissions-sensor-number-location.html

So... EGT3 is 55581034 and EGT2 is 55581035 - which means the RockAuto descriptions are either reversed or poorly worded. It's also a counter-intuitive conclusion, because GM's usual convention is for sensors with sequential part numbers, which correspond to sequential sensors in a system, to be numbered in parallel ascending order. (See, for example, the NOX sensors for our vehicle, where both the old pair of NOX sensors and the updated pair of NOX sensors follow this convention in their part numbering.)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks. I'll fix it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Added some more details about DEF Quality Poor messages


----------



## trenity50 (Feb 19, 2018)

I am looking at purchasing a 2015 chevy cruze. It has had things like the NOX sensor replaced, DEF heater replaced, and DEF filter replaced. I was curious with all this already replaced are they likely to have problems or are they good once they've been replaced.


----------



## raffmanlt (Oct 4, 2014)

Correction to the nox 2 sensor statement. Mine not only shut me down but did it while traveling for Thanksgiving and on the weekend!!! I am still not completely calm about that bs.

1st it said problem with emmision system. Then it said check owners manual now. Then it started the countdown. 100 miles befor limited to 65. Then 50 miles to 55 then 50 miles to 5 mph. The code was nox sensor bank 1 #2. Dealer wanted $800 to fix and they were charging $400 for the sensor. They verified was indeed nox 2 nox 1 already replaced twice. I bought and installed so I know that is the 1 ordered and replaced. Unhooking battery and clearing with code scanner does not reset it so had to pay Dealer another $120. Just shows they did a manual regen


Interesting thing is for at least 2 years my mpg was low. In that 700 mile trip pre repair got 38 mpg almost all highway. After suddenly had much more power and on return got 52 mpg. Wonder if more was done than on receipt , maybe they updated the program??


So should nox 2 have been part of the recall? I think so


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

trenity50 said:


> I am looking at purchasing a 2015 chevy cruze. It has had things like the NOX sensor replaced, DEF heater replaced, and DEF filter replaced. I was curious with all this already replaced are they likely to have problems or are they good once they've been replaced.


That is the year of my Chevy Cruze Diesel. If I had it all to do over again, I would NOT purchase a Chevy Cruze Diesel, again. As it is, I'm out of warranty, and out of luck, when it comes to all these **** emission sensors throwing CEL codes. Buyer beware.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

trenity50 said:


> I am looking at purchasing a 2015 chevy cruze. It has had things like the NOX sensor replaced, DEF heater replaced, and DEF filter replaced. I was curious with all this already replaced are they likely to have problems or are they good once they've been replaced.


You're not guaranteed to be free of issues again, but it's a fair bet to say it's unlikely. So long as revised parts have been used (not old stock) then it may be okay. I've had the EGR valve and DEF tank with heater replaced on my 2014 Diesel with revised parts in 2015 and 2016. I've had zero issues since then in terms of Diesel related concerns.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Husker Country Doc said:


> That is the year of my Chevy Cruze Diesel. If I had it all to do over again, I would NOT purchase a Chevy Cruze Diesel, again. As it is, I'm out of warranty, and out of luck, when it comes to all these **** emission sensors throwing CEL codes. Buyer beware.


Are you over 120K Miles? No, then you are still covered for the DEF Tank and probably the sensors.


----------



## Husker Country Doc (Feb 13, 2016)

sailurman said:


> Are you over 120K Miles? No, then you are still covered for the DEF Tank and probably the sensors.


134K on mine.


----------



## Bowtieshy (Feb 10, 2020)

I purchased our 2014 Cruze diesel brand new from a local dealership. Everything was great until the vehicle O2 sensor recall/recalibration was done with under 10k on the vehicle. Since then, my mileage dropped significantly(averaging between 18-20mpg, with full tank range consistently indicating less than 350 miles). I also experienced a significant loss in power and driveability, with the vehicle lagging upon acceleration, and intermittent shifting issues. I have had it into the dealership several times, and they have repeatedly told me they can find nothing wrong. They also told me the poor mileage sometimes just happens! I am thoroughly frustrated with the situation, as the vehicle still has under 50k on it, and I really like(d) the power and mileage the vehicle had when I first bought it. Any feedback or suggestions on a remedy are greatly appreciated, and if I can’t find an answer I’m likely going to use it as a trade in on another vehicle before I start having costly repair bills to keep it on the road!


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Hopefully you have documentation of your visits. Have you directly contacted GM Support with complaints? I don't drop below 30MPG even when I am stop and go around town.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

WE MISS YOU DIESEL!!!!


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I purchased a new 2014 CTD in November 2013 and within a few days began to receive numerous codes regarding emissions problems including DEF tank, fluid quality, tank heater, bad sensors etc. After numerous trips to the dealer requiring 34 days and numerous parts replacement the car continued to throw codes and had poor economy. 

I finally found this forum and printed a GM technical instruction for updating the emissions software. I provided the software instructions to the dealer, who reflashed the computer. This fixed all the problems and improved fuel economy about 20%. I've had no additional problems with the car and love it. 

The dealer employees seemed oblivious to the difference between a diesel and gas Cruze. For example, the salesman who sold the car wasn't familiar with the glow plug ignition and the mechanics always deflated the special diesel tires to the lower gas inflation instruction. I believe that there was never anything wrong with the parts that were replaced. Why would so many faulty parts be installed on a brand new vehicle emission system? I estimate that the unnecessary warranty repairs would have cost about $5,000. 

I now place a card on the dash explaining that the car is a diesel when it is serviced. This prevents damage from clueless technicians caused by inadequate GM training.


----------



## Can'tCruze (May 27, 2021)

Hey guys, I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel with 109k. Having Poor quality exhaust fluid issues. Already had it too the dealership 2 times, they claimed they replace the tank, heater and the pump. A week later started getting the same message again. Now all I get from ppl is that the DEF system is junk get rid of it and buy a new car. I ve also been told to just bypass the system, but I don't have a clue what to do there. I love this car, I don't want to get rid of it. Little advice goes along ways.....


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Can'tCruze said:


> Hey guys, I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel with 109k. Having Poor quality exhaust fluid issues. Already had it too the dealership 2 times, they claimed they replace the tank, heater and the pump. A week later started getting the same message again. Now all I get from ppl is that the DEF system is junk get rid of it and buy a new car. I ve also been told to just bypass the system, but I don't have a clue what to do there. I love this car, I don't want to get rid of it. Little advice goes along ways.....


I don't want to speak for @revjpeterson but is this the NOX sensor #2 issue?


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> I don't want to speak for @revjpeterson but is this the NOX sensor #2 issue?


NOX2 would be the most likely cause. Could also be a problem with the DEF injector, clogged DEF line, or some other more obscure causes. 

Sounds like the dealership either just threw parts at it and didn't properly follow diagnostic procedure, or they skipped doing the computer reset after replacing the parts. 

Could either play the odds and throw a NOX2 on it, or find someone who will fully go through the diagnostic steps first.


----------



## Americancourtesy (12 mo ago)

Can'tCruze said:


> Hey guys, I have a 2014 Cruze Diesel with 109k. Having Poor quality exhaust fluid issues. Already had it too the dealership 2 times, they claimed they replace the tank, heater and the pump. A week later started getting the same message again. Now all I get from ppl is that the DEF system is junk get rid of it and buy a new car. I ve also been told to just bypass the system, but I don't have a clue what to do there. I love this car, I don't want to get rid of it. Little advice goes along ways.....


I hope you got this fixed. If not, I would be willing to buy the car from you.

Your best bet is to refer to Surreal Development’s General Motors Emissions Diagnostic Guide to resolve the issue(s).

I thought I had a NOx sensor problem which triggered a speed limit countdown, but what fixed it was performing the DEF Fluid Quality Test which included a regen.

Just my two cents: F%&# the dealer! I am guessing they suck where you live just as much as they do where I live. Save yourself thousands of $$$ and the frustration and fix it yourself with a OBDLINK LX module and Gretio subscription. That is what I did, and I am so thankful for this community for helping me get back on the road with my 2014 CTD with almost 160k miles on it now. It is running better than ever!


----------



## Americancourtesy (12 mo ago)

Husker Country Doc said:


> That is the year of my Chevy Cruze Diesel. If I had it all to do over again, I would NOT purchase a Chevy Cruze Diesel, again. As it is, I'm out of warranty, and out of luck, when it comes to all these **** emission sensors throwing CEL codes. Buyer beware.


Like most diesels these days with aftertreatment systems, you can't expect flawless durability with low duty cycle and/or a majority of city driving. I only started having problems with mine once the pandemic hit and I stopped traveling as much for work on the interstate. The key is to use it for long-distance travel as much as possible. That is where my baby shines with unrivaled superior performance.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Americancourtesy said:


> Like most diesels these days with aftertreatment systems, you can't expect flawless durability with low duty cycle and/or a majority of city driving. I only started having problems with mine once the pandemic hit and I stopped traveling as much for work on the interstate. The key is to use it for long-distance travel as much as possible. That is where my baby shines with unrivaled superior performance.


Same here. I got the NOX2 code after weeks of no freeway driving when covid first hit. After I got back on the freeway the light went out and haven't seen it again (just about 2 years ago).

CTD are awesome if you can put 50-100 miles a day on it (which I do). For other people (weeks of city/short trips only) I would also agree to not recommend it.


----------



## bpehan (7 mo ago)

Not sure if this is the right place to post but I had all the same issues i'm seeing here before I bought the TriFecta tune. Please trust me that I'm NOT advocating or endorsing the company, only offering personal experience. I burned the traditional NoX1 and NoX2 sensors twice under warranty and never since.... 
I still burn up a DEF heater every 30K since I bought the car new... other than that, I've experienced none of the issues I see regularly expressed here. The tune is completely emissions compliant with both states i've resided in, Washington and Idaho, and has produced no negative effects on my driving or maintenance. 
My 2014 2.0 was purchased new in 2016 and the TriFecta tune is the only modification (not installed till 2021). I've had the sunroof glass recalled, the DEF heater replaced 3x under warranty, the steering rack replaced for lack of return to center issues, from new (later proven to be tire issue caused by factory tires, after extensive dealer and manufacturer effort, credit to them), and learned the hard way that 4.8 QTS really means NOT 5QTS(at the dealer thankfully) only manual regen required so far. 
Fuel mileage is subjective based on use and conditions. Do NOT expect a gain in MPG. My personal driving habits are somewhat aggressive and lead to accelerated wear due to cornering forces. My experience has proven that increased power usage negated any possible MPG gains but driving same said vehicle daily offered a more than favorable driving experience vs fuel consumption. Other drivers may see different results, because... reality... more power requires more fuel, duh. I guess I mean to say that any increased efficiency was lost on me due to my appreciating the improved engine performance... which I enjoy regularly.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I found this document talking about the P0133 codes.


----------

